# Name of Vessel No. 2



## mikekhh (Oct 11, 2015)

Below are members of The Fishing Fleet who received in the main Birthday or New Year’s Honours in World War 2, but sadly neither the London Gazette nor Seedies nor Forces War Records name the vessels they were serving on. I would appreciate any help be it the names of the vessels or a web site or e-mail address of someone who may know.
Thanks and Kind Regards
Mike Kinnear, Hua Hin, Thailand 

William Cowie 
BEM (CD) - 1946 New Year’s Honours – when Skipper of a Motor Fishing Boat
28 December 1945 Gazette Issue 37412, Supplement 322, published 09 January 1946

John Baxter Douglas 
BEM (CD) – 1945 New Year’s Honours – when Skipper of an Inshore Fishing Boat
29 December 1944 Gazette Issue 36869, Supplement 133, published 03 January 1945

Herbert Claremont Downs  
BEM (CD) - 1946 New Year’s Honours – when Trimmer of a Steam Trawler
28 December 1945 Gazette Issue 37412, Supplement 323, published 09 January 1946

James Emmerson 
BEM (CD) – 1945 Birthday Honours – when Chief Engineer of a Steam Trawler 
08 June 1945 Gazette Issue 37122, Supplement 3057 published 15 June 1945

Frank Evans 
BEM (CD) – 1946 New Year’s Honours – when Fireman of a Steam Trawler
28 December 1945 Gazette Issue 37412, Supplement 323, published 09 January 1946

Robert Fairnie Jr. 
BEM (CD) – 1944 Birthday Honours – when Skipper of a Motor Boat
02 June 1944 Gazette Issue 36547, Supplement 2677, published 10 June 1944

William Albert Farman
BEM (CD) – 1945 Birthday Honours – when Deckhand of a Fishing Vessel 
08 June 1945 Gazette Issue 37122, Supplement 3057 published 15 June 1945

George Forman 
BEM (CD) – 1944 Birthday Honours – when Skipper of a Motor Boat
02 June 1944 Gazette Issue 36547, Supplement 2677, published 10 June 1944

John Fowler 
MBE (CD) – 1944 New Year’s Honours – when Skipper of a Steam Trawler
31 December 1943 Gazette Issue 36312, Supplement 65, published 04 January 1944

Samuel George Gibbs 
BEM (CD) – 1946 New Year’s Honours – when Third Hand of a Steam Trawler 
28 December 1945 Gazette Issue 37412, Supplement 324, published 09 January 1946

John Muir Gourlay 
BEM (CD) – 1944 New Year’s Honours – when Skipper of a Motor Vessel
31 December 1943 Gazette Issue 36312, Supplement 71, published 04 January 1944

James Gowans 
BEM (CD) – 1946 New Year’s Honours – when Skipper of a Fishing Motor Boat
28 December 1945 Gazette Issue 37412, Supplement 325, published 09 January 1946

Joseph Leonard Hare
MBE (CD) – 1942 New Year’s Honours – when Skipper of a Steam Trawler
30 December 1941 Gazette Issue 35399, Supplement 20, published 01 January 1942

Samuel Harrison 
BEM (CD) – 1946 New Year’s Honours – when Chief Engineer of a Steam Trawler 
28 December 1945 Gazette Issue 37412, Supplement 326, published 09 January 1946

Walter Holmes
MBE (CD) – 1942 New Year’s Honours – when Skipper of a Steam Trawler
30 December 1941 Gazette Issue 35399, Supplement 20, published 01 January 1942


----------

